# Consults/Medicare



## krssy70 (Nov 24, 2009)

As you all probably know, Medicare will no longer be reimbursing for consults. Does anybody have any documentation from Medicare that I could pass on my physicians?? Any info will help...Thank you in advance..


----------



## krssy70 (Nov 24, 2009)

Addendum:  If you need to forward anything by email, my email address is krichard@wihri.org

Thank you


----------



## trarut (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know that anything is available yet.  We had a meeting with Palmetto  last week and the rep told us they are still waiting for the official notices to come from CMS so that they can get the information out to the providers.  If anyone has heard differently, I'm curious to know as well.

Tracy


----------



## ReginaR (Nov 24, 2009)

I know that here in NY, Medicare posted the 2010 fee schedule and the consultation codes are not on there...


----------



## krssy70 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes I noticed the same thing on our 2010 fee schedule. They are definelty not on there, but I was hoping to find something on the website stating why they are discontinuing these set of codes. Unfortunetly Medicare has not finalized anything just yet. I am going to continue to check the website. I will post anything new that I find... thanks


----------



## LLovett (Nov 24, 2009)

There is a lot of info out there. Quite a bit on this forum. Search for things like "2010 proposed rule" or "elimination of consult codes".

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jifnif (Nov 24, 2009)

We just had a paid webinar today and it states to go to;  http://www.federalregister.gov/OFRUpload/OFRData/2009-26502_Pl.pdf
The underscore might be a space if it doesnt work.  I had to copy it from a visual document.  I didnt have the direct link to copy and paste.  The change looks pretty cut and dry


----------



## krssy70 (Nov 24, 2009)

Unfortunelty, the link did not work. Is it possible that you could email it me. krichard@wihri.org. Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.federalregister.gov/OFRUpload/OFRData/2009-26502_PI.pdf

Start on page 162


----------



## krssy70 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you so much, that is going to be a big help. Now I have some documentation to give to my physicians.


----------



## SuzanBerman (Nov 25, 2009)

Right now, the best place for information is the Federal Register. AAPC will have an article in the January issue of the Coding Edge. 

The 2010 fee schedule doesn't have the consultation codes listed any longer.

Many of the publishing companies are putting things on their web sites as well; you could check in on some of those (Ingenix, Coding Institute, HC Pro, Decision Health, Contexo, etc.)

List serves and forums such as this are extremely helpful too.


----------

